# 9 Die in DC Crash



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's a link. Commuter train crash.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090623/ap_on_re_us/us_dc_metro_train_derailment

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It is never fun to wake up, turn on the TV, and have the first thing you see be a train crash


----------

